# Oven-Baked Onion Frittata



## MyPinchofItaly (Aug 14, 2020)

A lighter and even easier version of Italian Frittata since it doesn’t have to be turned in the pan. It is flavoured with Pecorino Romano cheese and oregano. Also perfect to stuff a sandwich.


*Serves 3-4, Preparation time 10 mins, Cooking time 40 mins*

Medium-size Eggs, 6
Medium-size white onions, 2
Extra Virgin Olive Oil, 2 tablespoons
a drop of water
salt and pepper, a teaspoon
Grated Pecorino Romano cheese, 2 tbsp
Dried oregano, 1 teaspoon

*Method*

Finely chop the onions into rings, rinse and dry them. Heat two tablespoons of EVOO in a pan, add the onion rings, add a drop of water, stir and cook over low heat covering with a lid for at least 10 minutes or until soft.

Meanwhile beat the eggs in a bowl and add the grated Pecorino cheese, salt, pepper and oregano, stir everything.

As soon as the onions are ready, let them cool for a few minutes, then add them to the bowl with the eggs and stir.

Line an oven dish with baking paper or grease both bottom and edges with a little oil.

Pour in the mixture, bake to 200 C for about 25-30 minutes, always taking into account that each oven is different from another.

In any case, to verify if it is cooked, do the stick test: if you put it in the frittata and it is dry, it’s ready.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 14, 2020)

How does it reheat?  I do like to make frittatas for breakfast to take to work!


----------



## MyPinchofItaly (Aug 18, 2020)

Kathleen said:


> How does it reheat?  I do like to make frittatas for breakfast to take to work!


You can heat it however you like. I usually just heat it in a pan or in the oven:

If you reheat it in a frying pan add a drizzle of oil to prevent it from sticking and cover it with the lid for a few minutes.

If you heat it in the oven put it in a pan, cover with aluminium foil and heat it to 170°C for 15 minutes.


----------



## MyPinchofItaly (Aug 18, 2020)

MyPinchofItaly said:


> You can heat it however you like. I usually just heat it in a pan or in the oven:
> 
> If you reheat it in a frying pan add a drizzle of oil to prevent it from sticking and cover it with the lid for a few minutes.
> 
> If you heat it in the oven put it in a pan, cover with aluminium foil and heat it to 170°C for 15 minutes.


Sorry for the mistake about 'put it in a pan' about oven, I meant in a baking tray


----------

